# Exhaust Recommendations!



## raeldubr (Mar 22, 2006)

My parents just bought a brand new 2005 GTO and they told me I could pick out an exhaust for them, but it cant be too loud. I don't want to do a full cat-back but just replace the mufflers. now what i wanna know is what would be a good choice of mufflers that would have a deeper sound than stock but not be too loud I was thinking flowmaster delta flow 40 series but i'm open to anything. Also sound clips would be great.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

raeldubr said:


> My parents just bought a brand new 2005 GTO and they told me I could pick out an exhaust for them, but it cant be too loud. I don't want to do a full cat-back but just replace the mufflers. now what i wanna know is what would be a good choice of mufflers that would have a deeper sound than stock but not be too loud I was thinking flowmaster delta flow 40 series but i'm open to anything. Also sound clips would be great.


Corsa Touring.........


JET


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

no flowmaster, flowmaster bad.

Hooker Aerochambers are nice and quiet for aftermarket chambered mufflers. No drone at speed, but they're noticable at throttle punches. 

Dynomax ultra flows are nice mufflers, i have one on the truck, i like their straight through design and lack of drone at highway speeds, compared to the single bullet i had on my LS1. 

Summit racing sells a Dynomax ultra flow series muffler that is a 2 in 2 out 3" unit with an internal X pipe. This might be a good idea for the GTO where the two pipes come close together. 

Magnaflow 4x11's or similar single in/out mufflers are also good designs, not extremely loud, and are good choices for true dual exhausts with no cats and longtubes. A little more expensive than the above ones though..

I would suggest a removal of the resonators, installation of an X pipe, and replacement of the stock muffler/mufflers with one of the aforementioned mufflers. 

Hope that helps you dude, hopefully you'll get your own GTO one of these days.

EDIT: I should mention that as far as i know, none of these manufacterers (accept magnaflow) make a catback specifically for the GTO. I've always had custom exhausts put together, just because it's way, way cheaper. If your parents would rather install their own system and not mess with a bunch of custom bend and welded parts, that's cool.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I had super 40 flowmasters with the 4" magnaflow tips installed and an X pipe in place of teh resonator and it sounds gerat. HuskerGTO has the same except the X pipe. Just over half the price of a catback kit.


----------



## raeldubr (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah right now i have a mustang but a gto is far off. i havent heard to many good things about flowmasters just by reading on this site so far. but would just switching the resonator to an x-pipe make it a little louder?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I just installed the SLP LM II on my '05. It was a breeze to put in, and its not too noisy. An excellent addition to the Goat...!!!


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I got Stainless Works 3" :seeya: 

NICE Exhaust!


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

So, did anyone experience a heavy interior drone with there system?


----------

